# The disposable dog



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

this world really sux arse big time. The ethics and morals of people is heading south and it really gets up my nose.

This week I was talking to the guy who rents out a Bungalow on the farm where I stay and hunt. I asked where his Vizsla boy was. The answer....

We gave him away. He was too destructive in the back yard!

I had to hold my tongue. I really wanted to rip him a new one. Why is it people these days think that dogs are just a disposable asset that once they get bored, or have to put in some effort, it's time to move them on? 

What's even worse, is that this guy hunts Deer with a gun. He hunts a lot. So instead of giving him a load of my thoughts, I just kept harping on about how good Astro was as a Deer dog and retelling him the stories of the last 3 or 4 successful hunts.... then offered hum some fresh Red meat too. I doubt he connected the dots though! 


Rant over!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

some people never cease to amaze me Oz, they seem to build up some idyllic picture that owning a dog is all walks along the riverbank on nice summer evenings. The truth is very far from that of course and once the novelty has worn off people cast aside their dogs like yesterdays fashion accessories. Makes my blood boil.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz - go take a CHILL PILL - then go shoot the ******* - gun or bow I could careless - giving up a pup that does not FIT your lifestyle !!!!!! this guy longs 4 the the relief that death will giVe him !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Geez - if being destructive was a reason to give away a dog, then I'd have to give all my dogs away!! It's so frustrating that not everyone feels like dogs are part of the family! When I bring a dog into my family, it's for life - no matter how much they misbehave and the destructive stuff really can't be blamed on the dog, they just need an outlet for their energy/boredom!

The first few years of any dogs life is going to be challenging - they are growing up and pushing the boundaries and you are training them and molding them into the dog that they will become. It's easy to say in those first few years (especially after they grow out of the cute little puppy stage) that they are just too much work, but if you gave up on them then you are really missing out on the next 12 years of a really great dog that is a joy to be around. And if you don't go through the tough stuff, then you'll have no good stories to look back on and say "remember the time that he did..."

So frustrating and sad - I hope at least his dog went to a better family that will love him and give him a better home!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

What's really stupid, is he knows I would have taken the dog. He is a 4 year old with great breeding and is a fantastic worker. He would have slotted in nicely as number 3 1/2 in my family (The half being Ozkar, who I still hope someday to claim back full time) I would have thrown some stuff out in order to fit him into the caravan and being a medium sized Vizsla, there was still room in the bed for him...........  

When we people get it through their thick heads that if you get a dog, you keep a dog? I have some choice names for him floating around in my head that would get me a ban from our wonderful mods should I type it.


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

I work for someone who's husband wanted to get rid of the dog as he could not go to the gym or join a social group, and didn't want to be known as the guy with the dog.

He worked away half the week and took the dog with him, bringing him home with the family for the weekend.

There lives had no time for him. Swimming piano cubs brownies drama clubs 

They did re home him with a good family, and waited 10 weeks for the family to be ready to take him.

He has been replaced with a furry rat thing after a few weeks.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Just my thoughts.. 
but I would rather see a dog rehomed with someone who wants and loves him than left to rot alone in a yard.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

River said:


> I work for someone who's husband wanted to get rid of the dog as he could not go to the gym or join a social group, and didn't want to be known as the guy with the dog.
> 
> He worked away half the week and took the dog with him, bringing him home with the family for the weekend.
> 
> ...


Some people I feel just have romantic notions of having a dog. 

Vida, I agree, but my point is that a dog is for life, not a disposable asset.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I've seen this so many times in my life, and it always breaks my heart. Vida is right... sometimes rehoming really is the best solution. Nevertheless, it just gets to me when I see so many people who do not understand what "lifetime commitment" really means.

The true test is when your dog gets old and/or sick and you have to haul out the check book or credit card in order to pay some gigantic vet bills. Do you spend the money? Well, of course you do! Your dog has been your true and loyal friend...


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am the proud owner of one of those "disposable" dogs. They had no time for Chuck and left him in a cage for the first 11 months of his life. When I got him, he didn't know his name, had never had veterinarian care, flinched when you went to pet his head, and had no clue how to play with a toy. It has taken a lot of time, but he is now happy, healthy and shares 3 toy boxes with his brother, and goes to the vet if he so much as sneezes the wrong way. People who get dogs then just discard them make me sick.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

A thought that everyone should consider when choosing the responsibility of managing another lifeforce.

"My kid keeps crapping in his pants, we're having a tough time potty training. My 2 yr old just ran around the house with markers drawing all over the walls, we're going to have to repaint the walls. My kid took my keys/wallet/cellphone and did an amazing job of hiding them, I'm going to have to replace them. I think we've decided to rehome our child because I just can't handle him" 

Would you ever consider getting rid of your kid because they are too much to handle? Hopefully not. Then why in the **** would you consider getting rid of a dog? The pup is probably the easier thing to raise and manage. Sleep, exercise, feed, love. Its 4 seemingly easy steps at the core level of raising a dog.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

And yet it happens every day....


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I was just told by a cousin-in law that she let her 1 month old baby cry it out when she had friends over. She said she just moved her friends to the patio. She then said she was worried they would be annoyed, but they didn't care.

She explained to me that it's a choice about how much control you want them to have over your lives. 

Maybe not all would be shocked, but I was. I think some people do feel this way about their kids too. :-\ My doggy has lots of control over my life and in a good way!! Hope my baby does too!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

dmak said:


> A thought that everyone should consider when choosing the responsibility of managing another lifeforce.
> 
> "My kid keeps crapping in his pants, we're having a tough time potty training. My 2 yr old just ran around the house with markers drawing all over the walls, we're going to have to repaint the walls. My kid took my keys/wallet/cellphone and did an amazing job of hiding them, I'm going to have to replace them. I think we've decided to rehome our child because I just can't handle him"
> 
> Would you ever consider getting rid of your kid because they are too much to handle? Hopefully not. Then why in the **** would you consider getting rid of a dog? The pup is probably the easier thing to raise and manage. Sleep, exercise, feed, love. Its 4 seemingly easy steps at the core level of raising a dog.


As a proud mom of an almost four year old little boy and a 7 month old V, I can definitely say the V is easier to raise then the little boy! But my, oh my, I would never get rid of either of them. We haven't even gone away for the weekend without our V yet, because I can't bear the thought of boarding him. Mind you, we would be boarding him with his walker who he knows and loves... and who has three dogs that Wilson loves to play with. So, he's hardly suffering, but still... hard to say goodbye!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Emily1970 said:


> I am the proud owner of one of those "disposable" dogs.


Our sweet Skyy was one of "those disposable" dogs as well, because she was "hyper and uncontrollable".
She came to us as an ugly duckling and has blossomed into a beautiful swan!

It might sound awful to some, but I am thankful to all of Skyy's previous owners.
Because of their choices we now have a wonderful family member, it took fate one year to bring us together.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Ozkar - as a side note to your original point - you may want to let the guy with the Bungalow know that you would be interested in the dog. I'd love for mswhipple to confirm, but in my experience, it takes about 2 weeks for 'guest manners' to disappear in a rehome. The new family may decide to give him back in a couple of weeks. 

And, not to dilute your point, I think I would also take the opportunity to tell him how much work, time, and effort you did to make Astro the awesome deer dog he is. Otherwise, he may decide the problem was the dog and get another. 

Good rant, though. My 2 cents.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I too rescued my dog from someone that gave him up cause he wasn't willing to pay a pet deposit for his new apartment. They were only asking for a $250 deposit. He's been a perfect dog with almost zero issues. I'm overly grateful because has been the best dog I've ever had to this point.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Even though we got Dozer straight from a breeder at 8 weeks we still believe we rescued him. Otherwise, with all of his issues, many other people would have already disposed of him. But we have a stubborn yet loving super allergic tremor suffering neurotic seizure boy that we'd do ANYTHING for. If there is anything left that we haven't already done. Most of our immediate family doesn't understand how we feel about our dogs and that's why I always talk them out of getting one if their own. Bec if it came down to it...I'd end up with it and three is too many for us. Actually my dad gave up a pup about five years ago and now wants another. I hate thinking about that. But at the time I couldn't take the pup without moving and he wasn't going to keep it long enough for me to do anything about it. It's amazing how different we can be from our own flesh and blood.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Disposable-Dogs-Heartwarming-Stories-Compassion/dp/0974710105


*Disposable Dogs*
Book Description:
Publication Date: January 2004
"Disposable Dogs is an unforgettable collection of 70 captivating, true stories of dogs from across the United States who were outcasts until they met up with caring people who recognized their worth--in some cases just hours before the lovable animals were scheduled to die.
Readers will meet dogs who are smart, heroic, funny, loyal--all sorts of special pets with extraordinary experiences to share. There's the young Saint Bernard who was adopted from a shelter at the eleventh hour and went on to become the mascot for a professional football team...the neighborly golden retriever who was abandoned when her owner died and soon afterward saved a toddler from falling off a cliff...the elderly blind mutt and deaf old mongrel who found each other near the end of their lonely lives and remained soul mates forever.

These and scores of other tales are sure to make the reader laugh, reflect, admire and, perhaps, swallow hard when an unexpected lump wags its tail in the reader's throat. 

Disposable Dogs celebrates the meaningful, wondrous lives that have been rescued by good people who make a difference."


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

jld640, I think rehomed/rescued dogs do tend to show their "true colors" after a couple of weeks, when they begin to feel a little more secure in their new surroundings. That said, their "real" house manners can vary from dog to dog.

The dog I had prior to Willie was (as it turned out) a major counter surfer. It taught me to keep a tidier kitchen.  She never changed, really.

Willie, on the other hand, came to me with perfect house manners, which he still displays to this very day. He is a true gentleman in the house. Every dog is different. They all deserve a chance. 

RBD: Thanks for the book recommendation, "Disposable Dogs". You haven't steered us wrong yet!! ;D ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Willow this morning maybe had 10 minutes alone a real thinker :

Her ideas of Positive Progressive trash :-\ 

Dad I can lol


truth it made me laugh and made me realize

my young blood is still a pup not a bird machine

Yet


----------

